# [OT]Komputery Apple

## keman

Witam  :Exclamation: 

Ostatnio, mam straszną chęć, sprawienia sobie tego małego cudeńka, mianowicie, Maca Mini....

Rozważam jedną z dwócj wersji, ale to chyba nie najważniejsze  :Smile: 

W związku z tym, mam pytania.

Czy Waszym zdaniem, Mac Mini, jest wart swojej ceny  :Question: 

Ja co do tego, jestem prawie pewnien, ale jestem ciekaw, jak wygląda Wasza opinia  :Smile: 

Czy na takim maczku, mógłbym zainstalwoac GRUBA, i mieć na nim zarówno MacOS X'a, jak i moje ulubione Gentoo  :Question: 

Jak z Gentoo dla ppc  :Question:  Da się na nim skompilować prawie wszystko  :Question: 

I jeszcze bardzo ogólnie, co sądzicie, o tych komputerkach  :Question: 

Ja ostatnio, jestem zauroczony  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## kranked

Jeśli chodzi o design to apple nie ma sobie równych i jako hardware tak i software. 

mac mini nie jest stosunkowo drogi więc za nie duże pieniądze można mieć coś z rodziny maców  :Very Happy: 

Sam bym chętnie zamienił PC na coś z apple.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _troll_

grub jest na architekture x86 - nie wiem, czy ktos pracuje nad portem ppc. jako bootloadera na ppc stosujemmy yaboot - troche przypomina lilo, ale nie do konca. grunt ze dziala. uzywam mac osx, na zmiane z gentoo.

ppc rocks - ale w koncu to RISC  :Smile: 

a co do komputerka - to jesli pytasz o opinie to zapodaj link do modelu ktory Cie interesuje.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Zwierzak

Mnie się podobają jabłka jednak na moją kieszeń są troszeńke za drogie. A oto dowcip który idealnie podkreśla wszystkich jabłkowiczów  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Z pingwinariow: "Prelegent: Rozklad jazdy komunikacji miejskiej bedzie dostepny w wersji dla Windows i dla Linuksa. Uzytkownikow Mac Os X stac na wlasne samochody. Glos z sali 1: Nieprawda, z nami przyjechal jeden uzytkownik Mackintosha, pociagiem... Glos z sali 2: ... swoim." ;]

 

----------

## keman

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> grub jest na architekture x86 - nie wiem, czy ktos pracuje nad portem ppc. jako bootloadera na ppc stosujemmy yaboot - troche przypomina lilo, ale nie do konca. grunt ze dziala. uzywam mac osx, na zmiane z gentoo.
> 
> ppc rocks - ale w koncu to RISC 
> 
> a co do komputerka - to jesli pytasz o opinie to zapodaj link do modelu ktory Cie interesuje.
> ...

 

A Ty pracujesz na PPC  :Question: 

Mac OS X, rzeczywiście, swietny system, choć widziałem tylko kilka razy w akcji  :Smile: 

Ale bez Gentoo, też się nie da żyć  :Razz: 

Specyfikacja obu wersji, jednak ja, silnie skłaniam się przy tej drugiej  :Smile: 

```
Procesor G4 1.25GHz,

256 MB DDR 333 SDRAM,

karta graficzna ATI Radeon 9200 z pamięcią wideo 32 MB DDR RAM,

dysk twardy 40 GB Ultra ATA,

napęd optyczny Combo (CD-ROM/CD-RW/ DVD-ROM),

Procesor G4 1.4 GHz,

256 MB DDR 333 SDRAM,

karta graficzna ATI Radeon 9200 z pamięcią wideo 32 MB DDR RAM,

dysk twardy 80 GB Ultra ATA,

napęd optyczny Combo (CD-ROM/CD-RW/ DVD-ROM),
```

A co do ceny, te dwie maszynki, kosztują kolejno, 2 198,00zł i 2 646,00zł, więc chyba niejest tak źle  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## mbar

Wiem, że 1,25 można bez problemu podkręcić ma 1,40 przestawiając zworkę, więc po co przepłacać?

----------

## _troll_

bo niektorzy nie lubai podkrecac??  :Wink:  rzecz gustu, ale ja podziekuje.

co do maczka - od razu dokup ram  :Wink:  mac osx przy wlaczonych kilku programach, po prostu zwalnia  :Neutral:  system przestaje byc interaktywny - no wyglada to strasznie. to jest miejsce o ktorym nie dowiesz sie, dopoki nie sprobujesz  :Sad: 

512 - zalecane minimum.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## keman

A jakie tam ładuje kostki  :Question: 

Bo IMHO to tu jedno przeczy drugiemu, DDR, SDRAM  :Question: 

I ile mw. kosztują takie kostki pamięci  :Question: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## totencham

Ze strony apple'a:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Connect. Plug. Play.
> 
> Mac mini works with both Mac and PC-compatible peripherals, so it’s easy to upgrade from an older Mac or PC system. Simply connect your USB mouse and keyboard, then hook up your DVI or VGA display (adapter included). Next, plug in, turn on and say hello to Mac OS X, the world’s most advanced operating system.
> ...

  :Razz: 

Mnie osobiście bardzo podoba się wygląd Maca i jak stanę się samo wystarczalny, to być może sprawię sobie takie cudo.

----------

## univac^

Mac ładnie pasował by do mego kibla, taki Ibook np  :Smile: 

----------

## keman

 *univac^ wrote:*   

> Mac ładnie pasował by do mego kibla, taki Ibook np 

 

Ehhhhh, brak słów...

Ja rozumiem, ze ibook, może się niepodobać, ale żeby zaraz rzucać go w takie miejsce  :Question:   :Wink: 

Ibook, napewno jest ładniejszy, od większości (o ile nie od wszytskich) pieców...

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## kranked

Ja tam wymagający nie jestem, wystarczyło by mi w zupełności to  :Wink: 

----------

## keman

 *=KrAnKeD= wrote:*   

> Ja tam wymagający nie jestem, wystarczyło by mi w zupełności to 

 

Ehhhh, pomyśl, ile na takim G5, szedł by BootStrap...

Wspaniałe maszyny, a do tego jakie ładne...

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## _troll_

ja mam iBook'a G4 - i faktycznie dobrze sie z nim siedzi w toalecie!  :Razz:  [ale do lazienki jeszcze go nie wzialem...]

co do cen za kosci pamieci - zalezy jakie. ja interesowalem sie tylko firmowkami, jakie sprzedaja w sklepie apple'a. za te chca ok. 500 za 512 MB (  :Smile:  ). wybor nalezy do Ciebie  :Smile: 

PS. gdy przyjdzie czas, ze bedzie mnie na to stac - pecety chyba znikna z mojego pokoju.... ale do tego jeszcze dluga droga  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

 *keman wrote:*   

>  *=KrAnKeD= wrote:*   Ja tam wymagający nie jestem, wystarczyło by mi w zupełności to  
> 
> Ehhhh, pomyśl, ile na takim G5, szedł by BootStrap...
> 
> 

 tylko wpierw trzeba sie dowiedziec jak spartycjonowac dysk :DDD co za pierwszym razem nie jest rzecza oczywista!! [nie jest jak na pc]

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## keman

W sklepie niemoge nigdzie znaleźć, tych kości, ale wyśle do nich maila, ew. zadzownie w poniedziałek...

Ciekawe tylko, ile gniazd na pamięć, ma MacMini...

Mały on taki, że licho wie  :Smile: 

Na 768MB Ramu, powinno się już znośnie pracować...

I jak sądzisz, chyba lepiej brać ten wariant z większym dyskiem, i lepszym procem, prawda  :Question: 

Teraz pare łatwych ( :Wink: ) pytań  :Razz: 

1) Czego wolisz używać, MacOS X'a, czy Gentoo, na swoim PowerBooku  :Question: 

2) Czy do Maca mini, włoże np. swój dysk.

3) Czy partycje z Mac OS X, będą widziane pod Gentoo, i na odwrót...

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## ai

fajny ten Mac mini  :Smile: 

jesli chodzi o imaca to biorac pod uwage wielkosc/sprzet to chyba wolalbym Sony Vaio. Z kuzynem kupilismy takiego w hongkongu i jest naprawde full wypas ;>

----------

## keman

 *ai wrote:*   

> fajny ten Mac mini 
> 
> jesli chodzi o imaca to biorac pod uwage wielkosc/sprzet to chyba wolalbym Sony Vaio. Z kuzynem kupilismy takiego w hongkongu i jest naprawde full wypas ;>

 

Tak, tyle ze w nich masz x86 x86_64, a tu masz ppc  :Smile: 

Coś mi się wydaje, ze ten mini, ma tylko jedno gniazdo pamięci, a co dziwne, nie wspominają tu o macu mini

Hmmmm, ciekawe jaką potrzebuje do niego pamieć...

----------

## madman

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-280070-highlight-.html

----------

## kranked

Nie wiem jak wy, ale jak bym miał jakiegokolwiek maca to nie stawiał bym na nim gentoo ( chyba, że do potestowania jedynie ) tylko używał bym OS X  :Wink: 

ehh iMac G5...marzenie  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## univac^

 *keman wrote:*   

> Ehhhhh, brak słów...
> 
> Ja rozumiem, ze ibook, może się niepodobać, ale żeby zaraz rzucać go w takie miejsce  
> 
> Ibook, napewno jest ładniejszy, od większości (o ile nie od wszytskich) pieców...
> ...

 

Poprostu mam kibel na wzór stylu Apple'a  :Razz: 

Tez biało, błyszcząco gładko  :Smile:  ibook albo mac mini pasował by idealnie...

----------

## keman

 *=KrAnKeD= wrote:*   

> Nie wiem jak wy, ale jak bym miał jakiegokolwiek maca to nie stawiał bym na nim gentoo ( chyba, że do potestowania jedynie ) tylko używał bym OS X 
> 
> ehh iMac G5...marzenie 

 

Hmmm, czemu nie stawiałbyś Gentoo  :Question: 

W MacOS X, jest za mało do zrobienia, tam wszystko działa, a w Gentoo, zawsze jest coś do zabawy.

Więc najlepszym rozwiązaniem, jest posiadanie dwóch  :Razz: 

I tak też mam zamiar zrobić.

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## _troll_

 *=KrAnKeD= wrote:*   

> Nie wiem jak wy, ale jak bym miał jakiegokolwiek maca to nie stawiał bym na nim gentoo ( chyba, że do potestowania jedynie ) tylko używał bym OS X  

 to tylko dlatego, ze nie musiales z nim dluzej pracowac....  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## civi

Macos X imho. wydaje się być takim... systemem dla blondynki, co pilnuje, żeby user za wiele się nie narobił. Ale to tylko moja opinia, jedyne co robie na ppc to gram w q3/starcraft (w szkole w pracowni).

----------

## _troll_

 *civi wrote:*   

> Macos X imho. wydaje się być takim... systemem dla blondynki, co pilnuje, żeby user za wiele się nie narobił. Ale to tylko moja opinia, jedyne co robie na ppc to gram w q3/starcraft (w szkole w pracowni).

 explorer w windows ukrywa np. katalogi jak Program Files czy zawartosc winnt - trzeba wcisnac przycisk, by pliki sie pojawily. menedzer max osx - finder - poszedl o krok dalej..... po kilku miesiacach nie wiem jak aktuwowac wyswietlanie niektorych katalogow... prawda - mocno nie szukalem  :Wink:  ale powyzsze zdanie jest w pelni prawdziwe - system przygotowany dla blondynek (sic!).

z drugiej strony - jest bash. naprawde ladna konsola. jesli chodzi o mnie to radze sobie ze wszystkim co mi potrzebne, wiec nie widze problemu. natomiast nie zapominjamy o naprawde podstawowych uzytkownikach. moja matka nie miala absolutnie zadnych problemow, gdy dalem jej laptop, jak potrzebowala komputera. fakt, ze na codzien pracuje z komputerami, wiec to troche inaczej wyglada. ale - nowy system, inny wyglad pulpitu, umiejscowienie aplikacji, etc. ===> zero problemow! ergonomia mac osx'a dla podstawowego usera jest po prostu rewelacyjna!

ma to swoje wady - zasadnicza filozofie mac osx'a sa dwie:

- keep it simple - co mnie po prostu doprowadza do szewskiej pasji miejscami...

- no-keep money - programy mozna znalezc dla wszystkiego - od odtwarzaczy, po glupiutkie aplikacje co kilka kilo zajmuja. wiekszosc platna.... i tutaj wlasnie wchodzi linux!! (*)

tak ja widze mac osx po roku uzytkowania...

(*) - darmowy, DOBRY!, edytor {x,}html+php znalazlem po 5 miesiacach.... szok....

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## keman

Hmmmm, z całą pewnością masz racje, ale Mac OS X'a, warto zachoac na hdd, chociaż by dla samego wyglądu  :Wink: ....

Też nielubie jak coś sie dzieje automagicznie, bez mojej ingerencji w systemie, ale nielubie tego, dopiero od kąd używam Gentoo...

IMHO zupełnia inna filozofia, Gentoo, a Mac OS X.

Ale każdy z nich ma swoje zalety, który więcej, to zależy od preferencji usera....

Stąd pomysł, trymania obu  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## univac^

Bez sensu, trzymanie systemu dla wyglądu  :Razz: 

----------

## _troll_

 *univac^ wrote:*   

> Bez sensu, trzymanie systemu dla wyglądu 

 zgadzam sie!

a co do mac osx:

- unix oparty o freebsd

- mam MS Word oraz Excell

na Mac OSX OO.org jest zrobiony przez emulacje starego srodowiska X'sow - dziala przepieknie wooooooooooolllllllllllllllnnnnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! znalazlem ostatnio jakas binarke, ktora podobno daje juz pelny wyglad oparty o carbon'a i ponoc jest szybsze - ale oczywiscie starsza wersja niz najnowsze. zobaczymy....

a co do MS'ow - standardowo mac daje mozliwosc wydruku do pliku pdf, co z w polaczeniu z word'em jest kombajnem nie do dotkniecia.... OO.org sucks miejscami  :Neutral: 

Poza tym nie ma wersji matlaba na linuxa ppc, podczas gdy jest na maca!! a tego uzywam raczej czesto  :Smile: 

Takze stanowi to dla mnie podstawowa wlasnosc mac osx'a i nie ma szans, by sie go pozbyc  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,jest

Przemek

----------

## Zwierzak

Spróbuj ooo2 podobno jest rewelacyjnie lepszy. A co do macow to sam bym chciał sobie takiego załatwić, np laptopka i latac z nim  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

nie ma jeszcze buildow OO.org 2.0betaXX na maczka - jesli gdzies widziales, chetnie adresik bym zobaczyl (ale nie wydaje mi sie, by byl).

PS. Nie chodzi o szybkosc samego OO.org'a - chodzi o to co jest uzywane do wyswietlania. Jaka biblioteka. Jesli OO.org na maca bedzie dalej oparty o XFree to postoje.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## kranked

To czyli przy dłuższym użytkowaniu osx nie jest tak słodko jak się wydaje  :Confused:  Nie wiem mi się jakoś wydaje, że ten system jest dobrze dopracowany i WŁAŚNIE ma po prostu działać, a jak ktoś chce/lubi grzebać w systemie to idealne będzie dla niego gentoo ( mniej więcej patrząc w kategorii Windows <--> Gentoo ).

To jeszcze Ja zadam jedno pytanie. Jak jest z serwisem apple w Polsce?? jeśli coś się stanie z 'jabłkiem' to serwis działa jak powinien?? 

Pytam z ciekawości bo jak narazie firma ta nie jest jeszcze popularna w naszym kraju dla 'zwykłych' użytkowników.

----------

## sir_skiner

 *=KrAnKeD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To jeszcze Ja zadam jedno pytanie. Jak jest z serwisem apple w Polsce?? jeśli coś się stanie z 'jabłkiem' to serwis działa jak powinien?? 
> 
> Pytam z ciekawości bo jak narazie firma ta nie jest jeszcze popularna w naszym kraju dla 'zwykłych' użytkowników.

 

dziala jak kazdy inny w polsce tzn. kumpel oddal nowego powermaca bo mu swirowal - obejrzeli, odeslali, a po drodze sie popsul  :Very Happy: 

dali nowego dopiero jak zapachnialo procesem  :Cool: 

----------

## totencham

 *univac^ wrote:*   

> Bez sensu, trzymanie systemu dla wyglądu 

 

Dla tego powodu mam jeszcze kde na dysku. Wygląd ważny jest, ja czasem mam potrzebę dowartościowania się patrząc na coś ładnego, uruchomionego na moim kompie. A MacOSXa włączałbym co jakiś czas tylko po to, by popatrzeć na niego i pomachać myszką, ewentualnie czegoś posłuchać  :Razz: .

----------

## keman

 *totencham wrote:*   

>  *univac^ wrote:*   Bez sensu, trzymanie systemu dla wyglądu  
> 
> Dla tego powodu mam jeszcze kde na dysku. Wygląd ważny jest, ja czasem mam potrzebę dowartościowania się patrząc na coś ładnego, uruchomionego na moim kompie. A MacOSXa włączałbym co jakiś czas tylko po to, by popatrzeć na niego i pomachać myszką, ewentualnie czegoś posłuchać .

 

Uważasz że KDE jest takie ładne  :Question: 

A nielepiej było bu używać FVWM'a  :Question: 

Mogłbyś go używać na codzień, a wyglądał by jak MacOS X, a moze i ładniej  :Smile: 

Ja jeszcze pisze sobie config, zrobiłem juz menu, tylko cały czas mam problem ze zrobieniem obramowania okien, opartego na bitmapach, których używa Arsen...

I ma być Mac'owo  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## Zwierzak

I już zaczyna się gadka o tym który system jest ładniejszy!

Co do OOO to myślałem, że jest paczka na ux ale jednak się przeliczyłem

----------

## keman

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> I już zaczyna się gadka o tym który system jest ładniejszy!
> 
> Co do OOO to myślałem, że jest paczka na ux ale jednak się przeliczyłem

 

Racja, EoT w tej sprawie, bo nam taki ciekawy wątek usuną  :Smile: 

Pytanie do fallowa:

możesz mi powiedzieć, czy da się korzystać z partycji z Mac OS Xem pod Gentoo, i pod MacOS X'em, oglądać partycjie z Gentoo  :Question: 

Bo dla mnie to dośc wazne.

A i rozbudowa ramu w Macu Mini, do 1024MB, kosztuje 700zł z groszami, więc chyba w to zainwestuje...

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## Zwierzak

Pod gentoo popraostu kompilujesz moduł odpowiedzialny za partycje zapisane w formacie apple (w podobnym miejscu gdzie byl vfat) i na tym się kończy pewnie, jednak ne wiem jak jest w 2 stronę

----------

## univac^

Ja mógłbym uzywac nawet FVWM w defaultowej konfiguracji, ale se go troche dopieściłem  :Smile: 

Co do osx'a, system najlepszy na biurko wg mnie, ale zeby wygodnie pracowac to trezba duzooo ramu 512 to min. Wina interfejsu aqua.

Co do ppc, najlepszy jest do grafiki, jesli chodzi o kompilacje wypada podobnie do pc. Gadałem z developerem Gentoo na ppc (hansmi) on ma g5, jak mi poiwedział ze na g5 4ghz xorg sie miele 30 min to zwątpiłęm, mój athlon 2 ghz miele xorg'a około 1h. Dla grafików to można to polecic bez wątpienia.

----------

## keman

 *univac^ wrote:*   

> Ja mógłbym uzywac nawet FVWM w defaultowej konfiguracji, ale se go troche dopieściłem 
> 
> Co do osx'a, system najlepszy na biurko wg mnie, ale zeby wygodnie pracowac to trezba duzooo ramu 512 to min. Wina interfejsu aqua.
> 
> Co do ppc, najlepszy jest do grafiki, jesli chodzi o kompilacje wypada podobnie do pc. Gadałem z developerem Gentoo na ppc (hansmi) on ma g5, jak mi poiwedział ze na g5 4ghz xorg sie miele 30 min to zwątpiłęm, mój athlon 2 ghz miele xorg'a około 1h. Dla grafików to można to polecic bez wątpienia.

 

Eeee, coś mi się to wydaje niemożliwe....

Ale i tak, ppc, jest napewno lepsze technologicznie x86.

Mnie osobiście, już strasznie denerwuje ta woljna na mhz'y, w której ppc udziału niebierze...

Oczywiście, w platformach 64bitowych, pewnie przyszłośc....

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## CMDR_PAIN

 *univac^ wrote:*   

> Ja mógłbym uzywac nawet FVWM w defaultowej konfiguracji, ale se go troche dopieściłem 
> 
> Co do osx'a, system najlepszy na biurko wg mnie, ale zeby wygodnie pracowac to trezba duzooo ramu 512 to min. Wina interfejsu aqua.
> 
> Co do ppc, najlepszy jest do grafiki, jesli chodzi o kompilacje wypada podobnie do pc. Gadałem z developerem Gentoo na ppc (hansmi) on ma g5, jak mi poiwedział ze na g5 4ghz xorg sie miele 30 min to zwątpiłęm, mój athlon 2 ghz miele xorg'a około 1h. Dla grafików to można to polecic bez wątpienia.

 

Dobra, nie mogłem się powstrzymać.

G5 śmiga na co najwyżej 2,7GHz-a. Poza tym PPC wcale nie jest takie dobre. Owszem, potrzebują mniej tranzystorków i mniej mocy, żeby zrobić to samo, ale to nie znaczy, że od razu są szybsze. Sam jestem fanem PPC (Maca nie, bo OSX wg mnie is BAD - zaczynałem z Amigą, jak wiecie ta miała baaaardzo nikłe wymagania jeśli chodzi o RAM, a OSX ma WIEEEELKIE, poza tym to nie jest Gentoo, czy nawet linux i to go dyskwalifikuje  :Very Happy:  - no flames warz plz).

Teraz trochę teorii. Otóż G5 mi się nie podoba, bo wydziela duużo ciepła (jak na PPC) tj. 25W przy 2GHz. Ni cholere nie wiem, czy są to wartości max, czy typowe (w datasheetach IBM'a nie znalazłem niestety - nie ma, a może już jest, ściągne sobie nowe). 

Jeśli max, to wcale nie tak dużo. 

G4 za to  jest fajny, ale tylko backend (jednostki obliczeniowe) i frontend (prefetch, dupsy szmupsy typu LOAD/STORE, takie tam). Co mnie bardzo zgięło jest to, że G4 (np. 7447A - czyli to co jest w Mac' Mini) ma tylko ~1400 MB/s przepustowość magistrali, a to za sprawą 166MHz szyny SDR (tak tak, możecie wpakować do niego kontroler z i865 Intela, nawet jak będzie działał, to nie będzie 5000 MB/s, tylko 1400). Nawet mój podstarzały barton ma 3200 MB/s (wszystko teoretycznie, poza tym Intela). 

To jest też główny powód dla którego AltiVec nie pokazuje na co go stać 

(yay, nie ma to jak cwana inżynieria - najlepsza ISA SIMD, najlepsza implementacja i do tego zero przepustowości CPU-RAM, how nice Motorola  :Twisted Evil: , teraz już Freescale btw, choć z drugiej strony PPC ma dużo rejestrów, to też pomaga - w linuxie za bardzo nie, ale do czasu - GCC 4.x.x). 

Tu powinien zaradzić 7448 (nie więcej niż 8W typowo przy 1,5GHz [wg mnie, bo wg Freescale więcej, ale ja uważam, że mam racje, bo jak to może być, że 2 rdzeniowy e600 (7448 + pare szyn i takie tam I/O) ma 15W, a ten 7448 (1rdzeniowy) aż 10 W przy 1,4GHz - joke ??], który ma 1MB L2 i 200MHz FSB. Jednak to nie to.

Najbardziej mi się podoba e600, czyli MPC8641 i MPC8641D. Zintegrowany kontroler DDR i DDR2 (oba dual, czyli 128bit power - szyna się rozumie) + pare dupsów w układzie typu 4x1GBit Ethernet i 2xPCIExpress8x(chyba do peryferii takich jak NB) i RapidIO (coś ala HyperTransport od AMD - A64 Opteron, do przyłączania dodatkowych proców - SMP, mniam).

Kontroler pracuje przy 667MHz. Wychodzę z założenia, że napisali, że to jest częstotliwość, a nie efektywna, czyli mówiąc marketingowo, przy obu zboczach, efektywnie byłoby 1333 MHz (szyna jest 64bit wewnątrz proca, ale to na to samo wyjdzie, po prostu oszczędzili na tranzystorkach) i wtedy mam ~11000 MB/s.

Tyle ode mnie. Uważam, że PPC cieńsze od e600 i POWER5 nie jest warte MOJEJ uwagi. Wszystkie inne, A64 zora równo. Jeśli chodzi o zużycie energi tych nowych steppingów Venice, to macie 31W przy 2,4GHz, tu:

http://www.lostcircuits.com/cpu/amd_venice/

Poza tym ten G5 powinien mieć podobną wydajność przy kompilacji, gdyż ma porównywalne z Athlonem ALU, a przepustowość nie odgrywa tu za bardzo roli (chyba, nie jestem jeszcze ekspertem w tej dziedzinie, tzn. nie wiem czy przy kompilacji liczy ALU, czy FPU, ale chyba ALU, z tego co wiem).

P.S Zarówno G4, jak i G5, jak i Athlon, jak i P3, jak i P4 są to procesory typu post-RISC, czy się to wam podoba, czy nie.

Chcecie się kłócić, proszę:

http://arstechnica.com/cpu/4q99/risc-cisc/rvc-1.html

P.S2. e600 mają 1 wadę (właściwie 2, ale ta druga jest mało istotna) - nie jest w produkcji.

Dzięki za uwagę, może to komuś pomorze.

----------

## univac^

 *CMDR_PAIN wrote:*   

> Dobra, nie mogłem się powstrzymać.
> 
> G5 śmiga na co najwyżej 2,7GHz-a. Poza tym PPC wcale nie jest takie dobre. Owszem, potrzebują mniej tranzystorków i mniej mocy, żeby zrobić to samo, ale to nie znaczy, że od razu są szybsze. Sam jestem fanem PPC (Maca nie, bo OSX wg mnie is BAD - zaczynałem z Amigą, jak wiecie ta miała baaaardzo nikłe wymagania jeśli chodzi o RAM, a OSX ma WIEEEELKIE, poza tym to nie jest Gentoo, czy nawet linux i to go dyskwalifikuje  - no flames warz plz). 

 

Chodziło mi o duala 2x2ghz

----------

## kranked

Po tych dwóch postach przypomniała mi się reklama plusa  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## CMDR_PAIN

Ej no. 2x2GHz, a 1 procek 4GHz to jest różnica. Poza tym nie porównuj 1 Athlona z 2 PPC. Porówna 2 Athlony z 2 PPC. Da się oczywiście, są przeca opterony, albo i teraz te nowe A64 X2 (2 rdzeniowe).

EDIT: Z tego co pamiętam to mój athlonik też mieli go z 55 minut. No ale jak chłodzenie dorwe to się ładnie podkręci na 2,6GHz  :Very Happy: .

----------

## univac^

Nie pisałem że chodzi o jeden procesor, sądziłem ze kazdy zainteresowany domyśli sie ze g5 4 ghz to dual... a porównywałem 1vs1

----------

## CMDR_PAIN

 *univac^ wrote:*   

> Nie pisałem że chodzi o jeden procesor, sądziłem ze kazdy zainteresowany domyśli sie ze g5 4 ghz to dual... a porównywałem 1vs1

 

Wybacz, ale ja bywam niekiedy na portalach, gdzie wygadują takie rzeczy, że mnie już nic nie zaskoczy. Sorki, że cię zniżyłem do poziomu niektórych kolesi z tweak.pl. Zdarza się  :Embarassed: .

1vs1 - nie wierzę, póki nie zobaczę. Tak się składa, że ciężko jest dorwać benchmarki z prawdziwego zdarzenia np. A64 vs G5. Szczególnie jeśli chodzi o czasy kompilacji. Jutro raz jeszcze lukne na ALU G5, może jednak jest tak wyrąbane w kosmos, choć wątpię.

----------

